# Ace Hardware 1/8 inch Surgical Tubes



## Paul

Ok,
My avatar now shows the folded tubes that I'm trying out.
Got 36 inches from our local Ace Hdwr store. It's 1/8 inch surgical tubing, #466005.
Each side is 20 inches long, before folding.
Real stretchy, I like that. Easy to pull, shooting flip-style.


----------



## huey224

Thats great!
i like the design you have there.


----------



## dgui

Neat, who would have thunk that ACE is the Place for all your needs. Thats were Im goin today to get me sum.


----------



## Dayhiker

Me too. Interesting setup. Gonna try that too. Thanks


----------



## Paul

Ok, for those of you who actually tried these bands, How about a report?

For me, I need to make them shorter than the 20 inches I picked.

OK, I spotted the math error.
Originally I purchased 64 inches of tubing (6 feet) not that 3 feet typed above.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

nice.. that looks great... i'm going to have to check out our local Ace..


----------



## Dayhiker

At my local Ace they only had 1/4 inch surgical tubing. Bought enough to arm a slingshot for 5 bucks. Shoots pretty good, I like it. Of course shooting with this size is very different from shooting with 1/8th size.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I came across this thread the other day and I think it's worth bumping, though its old and didn't draw many posts, I think it's intriguing.......as many already know, I'm all about local and cheap elastic sources.

I have a huge stock of elastics for future use even though I can't shoot much in the winter so I'm not really looking to get any more right now......... but for future reference I'm interested in hearing more about these.

To get to the point, as Paul said, for those that gave these a try, any updates? opinions? observations?

Just wondering, the performance of Chinese tubing is impressive, and these look very similar.

Cheers - John


----------



## dragonmaster

Went to Ace and our local doesn't carry it any more but in a farm supply I picked up some bow peep sight thats bout the same as 20-40


----------



## dgui

Ace did not have any. Hey Paul try short tubes say no more than 8 1/2 inch per tube and only one tube per fork and then work your way to a shorter length till you bottom out on your pull at your maximum pull and they will be faster with flatter flying ammo. My tubes work best for me at 6 1/2 inch between fork to pouch and single tubes. Just something to consider for getting the best from tubes, well it works for me.


----------



## wd40

My local Ace Hardware has it by the foot.

So does Lowe's.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

> Hey Paul try short tubes say no more than 8 1/2 inch per tube and only one tube per fork and then work your way to a shorter length till you bottom out on your pull at your maximum pull and they will be faster with flatter flying ammo. My tubes work best for me at 6 1/2 inch between fork to pouch and single tubes. Just something to consider for getting the best from tubes, well it works for me.


Ahh I figured that Darrell, 20 in. per side sounds like a lot to derive any power from the thin tubes, since they seem to stretch quite easily. Less length usually means heavier draw, more snap, and more power.



> My local Ace Hardware has it by the foot.
> 
> So does Lowe's.


So do you plan on purchasing any WD? I'd love to hear a little update or review from anyone that has some of this tubing...

Take Care - John


----------



## wd40

John,

I do plan to get some to have on hand when I finally find the right forked branch.

I want to go on a walkabout like Frogman.

I'm glad that guy is on our side, aren't you?

WD40


----------

